# My Homemade Rat Block



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello all! After being snowed in, I started searching online for some homemade rat diets that I would be able to use if I ran out. After doing some research and rummaging through the cupboard, I think I have created a good rat block that could hold them over until I buy some new lab blocks. However, I wondered if this would be a good staple diet, since it is much MUCH cheaper than the blocks, and they seem to prefer them, too. Here is what I am feeding them right now.

*===Homemade Lab Block===
*4 cups oatmeal
1 cup whole wheat flour
3 cups total cereal
1/4 cup soy flour
1/2 cup sunflower seeds, raw, unsalted

Grind total cereal, oatmeal and sunflower seeds into a powder. Mix dry ingredients in large mixing bowl. Add egg and mix with wooden spoon, and add water until a thick cookie-dough consistency. Use a tablespoon or melon baller to scoop out portions onto a tinfoil-lined pan. Bake at 350* for 20 minutes and let them completely cool. If they are still soft, bake again for 15 minutes, don't let them brown. Let cool overnight, store in Tupperware or mason jar with rice (keeps moisture out). Makes about 100 blocks, and my rats eat 2-3 a day.

*===Snacks===
*1 mealworm pupa or freshly molted mealworm a day
1 tbsp fruit or berries (right now I am using cranberries)
1 tbsp vegetables (broccoli seems to be a fave)

I thought I would share my recipe so others can share their thoughts. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oooh I've been looking for a BLOCK recipe for a while!...I think it may be lacking some protein, though... Maybe add some soy nuts? I'd wait until Isamurat or Cagedbirdsinging come along, though. They are pretty experienced with food and good diets for ratties.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh you have soy flour already... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep, and that is why I feed the pupa as well. I heard rats can't process plant protein the same way as animal protein, so just to cover all bases I added some mealworm pupa. I'm worried there may be too much fat, though. :/


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I would PM CagedBirdSinging or Isamurat for clarification. They are GREAT with diet stuff! I saw the pupa when I scrolled down but I'd already posted twice already haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

No worries. And thank you, I will pm them and see what they think.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you are going to make a block, it will need to be supplemented artificially. I don't have mg amounts handy, but you'll likely need to grind up vitamins like Debbie Ducommun does. There just isn't nearly enough variety in your recipe to make up what a rat needs. To be brutally honest, if your cost savings doing a homemade diet is very significant, it isn't good enough. I have difficulty sometimes keeping my prices as low as I'd like because the sheer quality and variety of products that you won't find at just any store is very important. If it were as easy as grinding some cereals and grains together, everyone would be doing it.

Try this: http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for the info! I found the recipe on a Vegan site but they didn't bake it---guess they weren't really that reliable. -_- 
I am able to get out of my house (finally!) so I am off to buy some lab block. 
thank you again!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id also be careful it has a lot of high phosphorous ingredients in it.oats and wheat aren't good for older rats. Maybe look into ground rice and barley. 

The vitamins is an issue to but you should be able to grind up human vit tablets. If you take into account heating then double the amount they need as some will be denatured. It's a handy back up for people though as an odd meal. I stand by my cooked rice and egg lol


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm interested in knowing more about how to make homemade lab blocks.

I ran out of Oxbow last weekend. The supply truck carrying it rarely comes. I haven't been able to find any in 2 months. I borrowed some from a friend that got me through until last week. My vet was out last night and the supply truck that came in to the local pet store didn't bring any. So I am stuck until I order some. I am also out of my homemade mix because I haven't made it to the bulk food store (and won't until Friday!)

Normally my rats get lab blocks, a homemade mix (made out of grains, seeds, nuts, dried fruit and pasta from the bulk store that are ratty-appropiate) and fresh foods. Since I ran out, I've had to scramble around my kitchen. Luckily, I eat a well balanced diet. They've been surviving off of oats, quinoa, brown rice, fresh vegetables, leafy greens, seeds (pumpkin, sunflower and chia), chickpeas, beans, pasta and seaweed.


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> Id also be careful it has a lot of high phosphorous ingredients in it.oats and wheat aren't good for older rats. Maybe look into ground rice and barley.
> 
> The vitamins is an issue to but you should be able to grind up human vit tablets. If you take into account heating then double the amount they need as some will be denatured. It's a handy back up for people though as an odd meal. I stand by my cooked rice and egg lol


Thanks for your input, I will definitely switch to rice and barley. Any other tips on the vitamins? I don't want to accidentally overdose my babies. :/


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I worked it out once though it was based on typical uk vit tablets but it was 1 copper tablet gives 20 rat doses and 1 vitamin d and calcium tablet did 5 doses for rats, both are tolerant of excess, its vitamin a thats easy to od on. The rest should be covered by giving them a good mix of veg alongside there blocks and the occasional bone. I aould also recommend putting some seaweed powder in for added minerals. If this is to be a long term diet thou b youd need to be a bit more accurate and careful with the balance. I use a similar technique for making vitamin treats for my rats when I go away and they are rat sat, my diet is home made so not complete and needs some suppliments or extras like liver and bones to bring it into balance, its complex for none rat owners so I make them tbe treats instead. Very handy.


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks. Right now they are back on a lab block, albeit a kind of poor quality one, and are given salad daily with one small serving of fruit, until I get things figured out a bit better.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

What's in your salad? I wouldn't feed them lots of lettuce is not great for them. Cabbage is better


----------



## Ratheart (Dec 7, 2013)

I am using broccoli, spinach, and kale with a few cranberries. I know, lettuce seems to be a bad choice for a lot of animals, unless they are severely dehydrated. Its all water and fiber and not much else! XD


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id stick to twice a week max on the spinache, its good stuff but too often can cause issues, carrots and sweet peppers are great to add though, dark green leafy veg plus brightly coloured veg and a few berries are like ratty superfood


----------

